# Help! Fussy eater.



## sallyhoneypot (Feb 28, 2012)

Daisy is now 20 weeks and has always been a fussy eater and has not taken to any of the premium branded food, today after eating about a teaspoon of Barking Heads and showing obvious signs of hunger, my husband bought some Caeser puppy food and she has wolfed it down! Any advice on what to do now, do we persist in trying to get her to eat the better brands or give in to her eating food she enjoys?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

There are lots of good quality wet food out there. Definately better than ceaser. applaws, nature diet are just two. I am sure others will have more suggestions for you.


----------



## Eddie (Sep 30, 2011)

If Eddie had the choice it would be wet food, but I'd prefer him to eat dried. I compromise by sometimes mixing wet food into the dry ,Nature diet is a good brand ,also you could try making the dry food more interesting by mixing a little grated cheese, tuna or leftover gravy into it.When he was younger I often added water to make it softer.
Eddie had a tray of Ceaser one time when I was out of his regular food and he seemed to love it.


----------



## Dougandwendy (Jul 1, 2012)

Ellie has the Hills Science Diet...dry food...she loves it, has Daisy tried that one? x


----------



## sallyhoneypot (Feb 28, 2012)

We tried the grated cheese but she picked out the cheese and left the barking heads!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Dexter has become fussy of late too. If you are adding treats such as cheese or sausage then the trick is to cover it with the dry food. 

Other additions to Barking Heads in our house include chopped ham, chopped apple or scrambled egg. I also sometimes mix in a spoonful of peanut butter or cream cheese. 

Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------

